# Smuggs - 3/3



## SKI-3PO (Mar 3, 2013)

Day 3 of my Northern New England Use-As-Many-Vouchers-As-I-Can Tour was at Smuggs today.

They reported 5" over 36 hours this morning.  Not sure what was overnight, but there was certainly a fair amount of fresh to be found.  Only my second ever visit and my first was 6 years ago, so I didn't remember much. Booted up in Lot 1 and headed down to the lodge to get my ticket.  Started on Madonna 1 which already had a decent line before 9:00.  My plan was a nice groomer warmup, but when I found a glade entrance 1/3 the way down (Shakedown), those plans were altered.  Coverage was again good in the glades, but I certainly had opportunities to work on my skills at avoiding rocks and the like at times.  Took another run up Madonna 1 which now had an even longer line, so I ended up on Madonna 2 for a few hours.  The snow was too good to wait on line.  My favorite runs off that chair were right under the chair and the Bermuda glade.  I hit each of those a couple times, plus a bunch of other good runs.  After awhile though, I wanted something different so I went back to Madonna 1.  The line was a shortening a bit by this point and I hit FIS.  Unfortunately the weekend theme of frozen fog for a few hours had hit at that point making visibility pretty difficult.  Since I hadn't tried the Sterling lift yet because of its earlier line, I went there next.  Found some good snow and fun trees there too.  It was now about 1:30, so I got a quick lunch before several more runs on Sterling.  Not sure of names, but since I had to ski back to Lot 1, I stayed to my left for the last run and there was still a significant amount of loose fresh snow.  Even right above the lot, far left of the terrain park had some wonderful snow to finish the day.

Smuggs is a fun mountain, especially with today's snow.  It's been mentioned here before - the lift system is not conducive to handling crowds.  I shudder to think what it would be like on a holiday weekend.  Next visit, I'll aim for a midweek day.


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 3, 2013)

I was at Smuggs for the first time last year and while the terrain was really good I found the lift system to be a real negative.  Given that Stowe and Sugarbush are closer I can't see choosing Smuggs over either of them very often.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2013)

I was at Smuggs as well today. Man, I love that mountain. Best lift setup in all of New England with exception of MRG. All Hall doubles, what is not to love? People complain about the lifts but you don't hear any one complain about crowded trails or conditions deteriorating too quickly due to too much traffic. Lines were not bad at all today... don't think I spent more than 15 minutes in line at peak. Killer day.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 3, 2013)

Agree that the lines were not terrible today, but with the good conditions I was not feeling patient.  I still wouldn't want to deal with what the lines would likely be on a real crowded day (ie holiday).


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 3, 2013)

Clearly opinions vary :grin:  I've read the reasoning for not upgrading Smuggs lift capacity, and it makes sense.  I just found the lines long and lifts slow.  We were staying at the Morse base area so going back and forth from Madonna to Morse was painful.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 4, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I was at Smuggs as well today. Man, I love that mountain. Best lift setup in all of New England with exception of MRG. All Hall doubles, what is not to love? People complain about the lifts but you don't hear any one complain about crowded trails or conditions deteriorating too quickly due to too much traffic. Lines were not bad at all today... don't think I spent more than 15 minutes in line at peak. Killer day.



They do give you a swift kick in the ass when you get on them


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 4, 2013)

Great pics, the snow clinging to the tree branches is stunning, now I need to get up there to use my voucher. Did you get in on the Fox 44 deal?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like the prime of winter up there right now


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I should've said this trip is sponsored by Fox 44


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 4, 2013)

BTW it seems to look like that everywhere in NNE right now.  Same at MRG today.  Everyone really needs to get up in that area for great skiing right now.


----------



## marcski (Mar 4, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I was at Smuggs as well today. Man, I love that mountain. Best lift setup in all of New England with exception of MRG. All Hall doubles, what is not to love? People complain about the lifts but you don't hear any one complain about crowded trails or conditions deteriorating too quickly due to too much traffic. Lines were not bad at all today... don't think I spent more than 15 minutes in line at peak. Killer day.



Riv...just another reason to LOVE Platty...a Hall double and a Hall triple. They just keep going and going ....what's a wind hold?  Simple, efficient and time proven. 

Smuggs is on my to-do list.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

marcski said:


> Riv...just another reason to LOVE Platty...a Hall double and a Hall triple. They just keep going and going ....what's a wind hold?  Simple, efficient and time proven.
> 
> Smuggs is on my to-do list.



Platty lifts always run, never seen a wind hold yet.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> Yes, I should've said this trip is sponsored by Fox 44



Remind us again which vouchers were included on this deal? I know it's long since expired but I'd love to get in on this for next yr since it appears this was a great find and legit.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

Great report and pics.  You mentioned both snow and fog.  Is that snow or rime ice clinging to the trees?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 5, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Remind us again which vouchers were included on this deal? I know it's long since expired but I'd love to get in on this for next yr since it appears this was a great find and legit.


I got in on it too:

MRG
Smuggs
Cannon
Jay
Burke
Gore
Titus
Suicide Six
Owl's Head

So far I've used Gore, Titus, and Cannon, best deal I've ever seen. If you use them all, its $13.78 per lift ticket. The card looks a little suspect, looks like someone printed it out on their home ink jet printer, but I've had no issues redeeming the ones I have. It's transferable too, which is nice.:wink:


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2013)

That's an amazing deal....will definitely be on the lookout for next season. I think I could legitimately use all but Titus, Gore, and Owl's Head next season w/o much issue.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice pics and report.  Sounds like a great day, even if you weren't a fan of the lift system.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, it was a great day...sorry if it came off as negative.


----------



## Edd (Mar 5, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> Yes, it was a great day...sorry if it came off as negative.



It didn't. I'm not a fan if that lift system myself. 15 minutes in line is a long time in my book. 

Looks like an awesome day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2013)

Edd said:


> It didn't. I'm not a fan if that lift system myself. 15 minutes in line is a long time in my book.
> 
> Looks like an awesome day.



Yup.  I can appreciate wanting to limit downhill capacity but the double chairs are overkill IMO.  I'm not saying high speed sixers are needed but a fixed grip triple up Madonna and a hsq on sterling would be welcome by me.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, how long is that climb to the top? Never been to Smuggs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2013)

Not sure I understand your question.  The lifts go to the Madonna and Sterling summits already.

????


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup.  I can appreciate wanting to limit downhill capacity but the double chairs are overkill IMO.  I'm not saying high speed sixers are needed but a fixed grip triple up Madonna and a hsq on sterling would be welcome by me.



I think that would make sense especially for Sterling. Putting anything more than a triple to the top of Madonna would be a bad decision IMO.

It would be great if they expanded to Whiteface or Upper Morse but that is a different discussion...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2013)

Yup, a HSQ would be too much.  Just give me a touch more capacity (and a singles line.  ) along with a High Speed lift elsewhere that siphons some of the traffic from the Madonna lift.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Not sure I understand your question.  The lifts go to the Madonna and Sterling summits already.
> 
> ????



Timewise, how long does a chair from the base take to reach the summit?


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 6, 2013)

It's a long ride - 10+ minutes.  Didn't bother me but on a cold day I'd probably feel different - if I could feel at all after such a ride.

Having even one of those lifts a triple would probably make a huge difference.  I agree a HSQ would be overkill.


----------

